# help with implantation....



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls I'm up for embryo transfer on Wednesday morning finger crossed my snow babies survive the thaw...
What are the dos and don't s following transfer... and what helps with implantation wee refresher its been a couple of years...
Xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey there! Hope it went well   how u feeling?  Ive heard pineapple core and brazil nuts are both good for implantation xxx


----------

